# trip help to conneaut



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

got drafted to arrange a trip to erie for smallmouth.(week of june 18). haven't been there for a few years and would like to not blow it. i know tubes and drop shots are still popular. any other info and good places to try would be fantastic.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

If you have to stay in Ohio waters just go east as far as you can and still
be in Ohio and start slip drifting back west in 16-26 fow. 
Look for moderate drops in depth and chunk rock or weeds. 
Sure tubes are great and you will get 100answers as to which one 
is best but a goby style bait is really getting alot of 
attention around here lately and for good reason, they work.
If you can go to New York waters and try your luck there. 
Tons more structureand rocks the size of cars. 
Try NYBASS.com for some help from some resident fishermen.
Good luck and be careful to watch the wind direction.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

thanx smallieguy, I would love to go farther east but getting 6-8 steelworkers to buy an out of state lic. isn't the easiest thing in the world. I've been eyeballing the poor boys dropshot goby, hear anything about it? I live on the ohio and drop shot here alot. I'm alittle more comfortable with it than dragging tubes. Most of the tube fishing i do is pitchin' texas riggs for large mouth.


----------

